# Win7 + Stereo Mix.



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

To be short, when I had Vista, I could use Stereo Mix as a recording device. That's broken in Win7. Anyone know how to fix this?

Yes, I have enabled Stereo Mix under Recording Devices; it's currently set to default. Need any extra info, lemme know.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how you mean by broken. It's there, but it doesn't work, you mean? No actual recording happens? The most obvious thing I can think of is to update your audio drivers if you haven't already. Unfortunately, that can sometimes be difficult to track down.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

No actual recording happens, aye. I've tried this over Skype calls and various audio recording programs, and that's basically what happens. No audio is recorded or transmitted.
My audio drivers - RealTek, by the way - are up-to-date to my knowledge. I've updated them before and this seems to be a Win7 problem rather than a Realtek problem.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, Skype allows you to choose whichever input you like, and is most likely to automatically choose headsets or microphone inputs. The "Default Input" is actually only used for recording, while "Default Communications Device" is what's needed to make it the default for programs like Skype. Have you looked in Skype's options to see which device is set for the input device?


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

I got to say, that stereo mix is an input that I lost when I upgraded. I just can not find it anywhere, and in software where it is there, no actual recording takes place. Although I do have one program that works, is Realplay music from Appalin Technologies, but that is designed to record your PC's audio, so that's obviously found something somewhere.

In case you are wondering, my audio driver is RealTek HD Audio Manager.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Have you looked in Skype's options to see which device is set for the input device?


Yes, I know how to change Skype's input device. I've done it many times before, and while I was on Vista, Stereo Mix sent my computer's output sound to the other caller(s). It doesn't anymore.

@Lapdog: Same audio driver here. You know how to enable Stereo Mix in audio devices, yes?


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

SkyeThing said:


> Yes, I know how to change Skype's input device. I've done it many times before, and while I was on Vista, Stereo Mix sent my computer's output sound to the other caller(s). It doesn't anymore.
> 
> @Lapdog: Same audio driver here. You know how to enable Stereo Mix in audio devices, yes?


 
Yes, as I did it in Windows XP, but the option is not there in Windows 7, nor is it in the Actual Windows 7 recording options. So, It's been removed, or bugged up?


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Yes, as I did it in Windows XP, but the option is not there in Windows 7, nor is it in the Actual Windows 7 recording options. So, It's been removed, or bugged up?


The option to enable Stereo Mix is still there in Win7 - Control Panel, Hardware + Sound, Manage Audio Devices, Recording, right-click, disabled devices, activate Stereo Mix. Just, it doesn't work as any kind of input. That's what we're trying to fix.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

Just had a little looksies at that, and found nothing. But I can't really think of anything to help solve this issue, but would be nice to spam music to my friends in Skype again though ;3

I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2010)

Every OEM actually has the option to enable or disable things like Stereo Mix and Line In in the driver. It's possible to hack that stuff back in, but the best thing to do is to grab reference drivers (or drivers from another OEM for the same hardware, which isn't uncommon) and replace the crippled OEM ones. That said, it's strange that you're not able to do Stereo Mix. Just out of curiosity, what's the sample rate (Default Format) set to under the Advanced section of the Speakers properties? While it _shouldn't_ cause problems, setting it to anything other than 48kHz/16-bit can cause weirdness in some apps; Poorly-coded drivers might also suffer from this. Also check the same for the Stereo Mix input, and make sure that it isn't muted in the Levels tab.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Speakers are at 48kHz / 24-bit. Shall try changing it later on and seeing if anything changes.
Stereo Mix isn't muted; it's at 48khz / 16-bit.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

Something tells me I should lower my Speakers from 96000Hz /24-bit alittle... Is studio Quality really what I need for 3.1 channel speakers? I bet not.

My mic is also set to 96000Hz 24-bit 2 channel. Just incase anyone wanted to know...

Gonna lower them both to see is Sterio Mix comes up at all... anywhere.

EDIT: Se them both to 48000Hz /16-bit and nothing has come up.

EDIT:EDIT: Just so you know, I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate on a custom-built PC. Gotta say, I'm impressed with my own creation..


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

@Lapdog - Did you follow my steps earlier? 


> Control Panel, Hardware + Sound, Manage Audio Devices, Recording, right-click, show disabled/disconnected devices, right-click activate Stereo Mix


And, grats on building your own computer


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

SkyeThing said:


> @Lapdog - Did you follow my steps earlier?
> And, grats on building your own computer


 
Yeah, not my 1st one, built that when I was about 8 or something... But enough of that.

Yes I followed those steps, and "show disabled/disconnected devices" is checked by default and is still not there.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Yes I followed those steps, and "show disabled/disconnected devices" is checked by default and is still not there.



Odd. Just curious, go into the Realtek HD audio manager. Is Stereo Mix there? Try tinkering with some settings with it if it's there. If it's not, that's probably why it's not showing up elsewhere.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

SkyeThing said:


> Odd. Just curious, go into the Realtek HD audio manager. Is Stereo Mix there? Try tinkering with some settings with it if it's there. If it's not, that's probably why it's not showing up elsewhere.


 
Big fat nono. Not anywhere, in any settings what so ever.

But I came up with a (Extremely overcomplicated) solution. Install VirtualBox, use my old Windows XP disc I have laying around, install it in VB, Connect to internet, See if sterio mix is available in Windows XP without specialised audio driver, If it does, then install Skype and do it that way. (Told you..)


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> But I came up with a (Extremely overcomplicated) solution. Install VirtualBox, use my old Windows XP disc I have laying around, install it in VB, Connect to internet, See if sterio mix is available in Windows XP without specialised audio driver, If it does, then install Skype and do it that way. (Told you..)


o_o

Yeah, if it doesn't show up in the RealTek manager, dunno what to tell you. :<


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2010)

Like I said, it's very likely that the OEM that put together the motherboard (just like the OEM's that put together brand name PC's) removed Stereo Mix from the driver. A lot of OEM's have done this, which has caused a lot of people to believe erroneously that Vista/7 have removed Stereo Mix altogether, when in reality, it still exists. Try downloading the Realtek audio driver from Realtek's website: For HD audio, click here; For AC'97 audio, go here.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 7, 2010)

Actually the disc that came with the M/O wasn't compatible with Windows 7, even with Compatibility mode set to Windows XP, it still knew it was Windows 7, and refused to load. But the Windows 7 built-in driver worked perfectly for it first time, I only installed RealTek so that I could use its features. (The RealTek driver was on the instal disc, I just downloaded and installed the latest version) And the one that came on the disc (When I had XP on the same computer) had Stereo Mix, so if it's the new version that I downloaded, I'm going to try your link and see for improvements.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 7, 2010)

RuneFox, I love you forever. It worked.  I tried recording something in Audacity via Stereo Mix after updating the drivers, and it worked.
Thank you so much! <3

Gonna leave the thread open for Lapdog, see if their problem can be fixed. 
Unless a mod has a problem with that. o.o


----------



## Runefox (Oct 7, 2010)

Glad it worked! Strange that it was shown in the list if it was deactivated... But hey, there you go.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, installed latest driver from your link, and still no Stereo Mix anywhere, and it also got rid of the entire RealTek program, its now just a driver. So that also means i've lost the enhancements that were enabled for speakers, and for recording. Going to use system restore and see if I can get it back.

I'm starting to think its actually within Windows 7, and not an issue with any drivers...


----------

